# Takedown of Hepatic Flexure



## dcarr (Jan 14, 2011)

There is a separate code for takedown of splenic flexure (CPT 44213) but not the hepatic. Am I to understand that the hepatic is just bundled into the overall procedure?


----------



## lindacoder (Jan 14, 2011)

That's been my assumption.


----------

